# Optical Forums > Canadian Discussion Forum >  College of Opticians of Ontario & Optometrists

## Refractingoptician.com

Why should you pay your College again this year ? 

Is Great Glasses still operating ? Didn't they lose their last appeal ? 

Has the court system protected you or the citizens of Ontario ? 

Has the Attorney General's office put an end to this mess ? 

Has the Optometry College upheld their mandate to the public or the optometrists they govern ? 

Has Ministry of Health done anything about it ? Or has the Ministry of Health squandered millions of dollars and made a farce ? Did MOH go after legal law abiding opticians ? Or did MOH put their money where their mouth is and go after the biggest refracting OFFENDER ? 

Did the Opticians Association ever speak out with their "Official Voice of Opticians " ?

Who does Opticians Association of Canada Support in their advertising ? Read their classifieds in their magazine . 

Is the official video and audio for all of you ? http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eZGWQauQOAQ

What does the Optometrists Association do for your money ? 

Are you willing to spend more money on your present licensing model ? Or is it time to put your foot down ? 

Have any of you Optometrists read the Charter of Human Rights and the piece about Freedom of Association ? 


Does MCSS still reimburse you based on a 30 year old price list while millions are squandered on e-health ? 

Have your license fees risen or remained static like the MCSS price list ? Why would you accept MCSS pricing when MOH rejects your fees and de-insures you ?

Why are you going to renew your license after 7 or 8 years of ineffective legal battles ? 

Don't you think it is time you had a year off and holiday from license fees and association fees ? 

Isn't it time to send a clear message ?

Opticians , should you not be sending a CLEAR message to the President of CLEAR ? Your money and web pages support CLEAR . Does CLEAR support You ? 


Who is the biggest internet seller ? Who is the board of Directors ? 

So ? Why are you sending in your fees ? What has your College , Association , Minister of Health , Court system or Attorney General done to earn your fees ?

Will the Minister of Health step up to the plate ? Have our self-governing bodies exhausted all options ? Have we done our jobs ? Are we entitled to expect our laws to be upheld ? 

Has MOH and HPRAC been of assistance or have they inundated us with more useless paperwork and more "eyecare reviews" ad nauseum ?

Think carefully before you send in your license & association fees this year . WE have paid the legal bills to pursue the offenders but he is still operating . Now it is time for us to strike and get the legal systems attention starting with our Colleges , our silent associations, our Minister of Health and the Legal people . Cut off their money supply and strike them with the embarrassment we feel ! 

Continue business as usual , but cut your expenses and grab the attention of the MPs, MPPs , Minister of Health, newspapers etc. It's time they did their jobs too . We have done ours ! 

School teachers , autoworkers, rail workers , airlines , they all use the strike process when everthing else fails . We are no different . In my opinion, this is the last option open to us . 

Shall we spend millions more or shall we spend nothing but get the job done ? The MOH has just been through one huge embarassment , will they want one more ? Do they have a surplus of Ministers to take over if another head rolls ? 

Saying "NO"  and spending nothing  will get the job done . One unified effort will get this job done , by spending nothing .

----------


## Refractingoptician.com

bump

----------

